# No color



## jc1947 (Apr 9, 2016)

I am doing my first BBB cold smoke. It has been in the smoker for 12 hrs. and isn't even starting that mahogany color. Any ideas on why? My smoker temp is 100. I have a mailbox mod. And using hickory in my AMPS. IT of the meat is 49. Any help is much appreciated,


----------



## tropics (Apr 9, 2016)

IMHO it is probably smoked real good with that amount of time,take it in put it in the fridge and see what it looks like tomorrow.You can always put it back in then,if you have the time.

Richie


----------



## jc1947 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you! I'll give that a try.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2016)

tropics said:


> IMHO it is probably smoked real good with that amount of time,take it in put it in the fridge and see what it looks like tomorrow.You can always put it back in then,if you have the time.
> 
> Richie


What Richie said, but I would go ahead and smoke it again tomorrow anyway, no matter how great the reefer smells in the morning!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2016)

If you have it...Mix in half Cherry or use Pitmasters Choice, will give more color on a cold smoke...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Apr 18, 2016)

JC1947 said:


> Thank you! I'll give that a try.


How did it come out??


----------

